# red safe light



## nvus (Jan 27, 2008)

I was just given a red 15w safe light that was used in a photography darkroom. I noticed on the instructions for Murakami's Sp-7500 emulsion that it says to use a yellow safe light. Any thoughts or experience with darkroom safe lights?

Thanks for understanding my idiotic newbie lack of knowledge!

Ps. I have looked at other threads but the red light issue has not been discussed.

Nolan


----------



## mizi117 (Mar 12, 2007)

this must be special case..
I have no experiance with this emulsion and i'm using socomask photoemulsion


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

You can use a yellow bug light from Home Depot. I've got a 60 watt one overhead in my dark room and it gives off plenty of light, and doesn't expose the emulsion.

B/W photographic paper and high-contrast litho film used red safelights because the orthochomatic quality of the materials saw red light as black. Screenprinting emulsions, on the other hand, are sensitive to ultraviolet light, so you can use a yellow bug light or get yellow filter covers for fluorescent lights. The bug light is cheaper.


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

Can you just use the red bulbs they sell at home depot. I got 2 40w ones but im not sure if i should use them or go buy a yellow bulb.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Buy the yellow bug light. It's designed to filter ultraviolet.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

There have been dozens of posts about UV safe lights. Search for 'safe lights'.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t33154.html#post193663

Commercial Gold fluorescent lamps from known manufacturers have a history, so if you use 'bug' lights - test them by putting coins on a coated screen for 30 days, then wash out the stencil and see if your lamps exposed it.


----------

